# Visited the puppies today.. Which one for me..



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone. First post but I've been reading the forum for awhile. I've done my research, chose my breeder, and liter. I am really excited. I get second pick of the 3 females. Today I was able to visit the puppies for the first time as they turned 5 weeks last weekend. This was their first day outside. I am sure that had an effect on their behavior. Shady spots seemed to be popular. Mom had just been taken for a walk. Here are my observations. I would appreciate any feedback. Collar colors have been changed to protect the innocent.

Pink - Smallest of the litter. Very cute and very interested in me. Bold about the sun, grass and me. Came to me, let me pet her, chased around my hand when I was bouncing a toy she was more interested in my hand. Mouthed my hand. She rested under me (shade) when I was crouched and playing with another puppy. It was said she was a lot like her mother. An extremely active Czech work line import.

Green - Seemed healthy and confident. Confident and curious walking around the grass, Came to me. Friendly and then wandered off some more to explore. Couldn't bring her back with toy but came back when I tapped the ground and got her attention. Talk - she was the most popular of the females. Might not be available at second pick.

Purple - Wouldn't come to me. She seemed to want to hold her ground in the shady area. She didn't seem fearful but did not leave the spot until her mother came back. A couple of other puppies tried for the choice spot but she held her ground. When I did get her attention she made eye contact and held it. Had an intelligent vibe.

I am looking for a companion and pet for myself. A single older man. I am hoping to make a pick compatible to that lifestyle. That will include family and future grandchildren visits

I will visit the puppies again at different times of the day to get a well rounded view of each. Any insight into puppy behavior as it relates to adult traits would be appreciated and help me evaluate. Thanks!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pink would be my pick. She sounds most confident and playful but not aggressive or fearful.
Purple wouldn't be my choice.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Puppies can change between 5 and 7 and even 7 and 8 weeks. Too early to pick.


----------



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Puppies can change between 5 and 7 and even 7 and 8 weeks. Too early to pick.


I am sure that is true. I won't be picking for a couple weeks and will visit some more before I do.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

initially I thought pink (admittedly for myself), even if green were available. after seeing more about you and your lifestyle... I'm leaning more towards purple. I like the calm cool confident vibe I gather from your description and a little independence never hurt nobody, lol. pink would keep you busy for sure, maybe too busy.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would not want a pup that wasn't interested in coming to me or engaging with me. However, it may have just been tired. What does the breeder say about their personalities? They are with them every day. Going on JUST what you posted, I would have picked pink. However, it's really too soon to tell.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I would say green or pink. I don't think I would want a pup that would not engage with me (purple). However, still too young to tell, you could go back in two weeks and the colors are switched


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Based on such limited info if I had to pick...Green! You said healthy and confident...I want that in spades!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

I would wait until the next visit. Seeing the litter we got our pup from multiple times helped to get a good idea of what they acted like.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I pick the puppies for my puppy buyers. If there is only one puppy that is right for them (based on their application and prior interviews), then they can either take that puppy, or I refund their deposit.

If there are a couple of puppies that would fit their lifestyle, I go over what I have observed from each puppy and how each puppy would fit into what they asked for. Then we make the decision together which puppy would be their best fit. Sometimes it is a preferred sex, so having a male and female with very similar traits, then they can pick their preference on sex. (Sometimes color as well)

I do temperament testing at 7 weeks old, then contact each buyer to go over the results. 

I do allow families to come after 4 weeks, once a week, to come see the puppies. I am very up front and tell them not to get their heart set on a puppy based on appearance or their short one hour/week interaction. All have been incredibly understanding and very thankful they go exactly the puppy they asked for.

You need to tell the breeder exactly your lifestyle and what expectations you have of the dog (genetic off switch is a biggie for companion dogs). The breeder should be able to look at that litter by 7 weeks and tell which puppy (ies) will fit what you asked for. Even if you go once a week from now until they are ready, you are only getting a VERY small picture of what these puppies are all about.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Agree it is too early to 'pick' a puppy!!! And that buyers need to let the breeder, who KNOWS the pups, direct you to one or two ....

That being said - BASED ONLY!!!! on the description you made, I would not want you to have Pink - too busy, too mouthy - that would be more the working home puppy....

Green sounds middle of the road - not necessarily working home but could be.....not enough info to evaluate....

Purple merely sounds aloof and not reactive - perhaps the best choice for a family with children visiting often

Not really enough on green and purple - while a mouthy puppy probably not your best fit...

Lee


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Agree it is too early to 'pick' a puppy!!! And that buyers need to let the breeder, who KNOWS the pups, direct you to one or two ....
> 
> That being said - BASED ONLY!!!! on the description you made, I would not want you to have Pink - too busy, too mouthy - that would be more the working home puppy....
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Wolfstrum! Too early to pick but based off of your description I to would choose either Purple or green. Pink puppy sounds like she would be too much for your lifestyle. 

I wish we would have asked the breeder which puppy would have suited us best. We met the litter at 8 weeks and chose the red collared male because he was very confident, was interested in all 6 of us and never left us for more than 30 seconds. He has turned into a great dog but we have definitely had to change our lifestyle to incorporate his NEED to work and exercise. I have often wondered about our second pick "King", he sounds the most like green puppy. He came over said "Hey-hi-de-ho" then found a comfortable place to rest, he was ok when being held belly up and best way to describe him was mellow but definitely had personality. He was probably the best suited pup to our lifestyle. We had first pick and we chose "kyle" however the breeder was kind enough to hold him for one more week for us; when we went to pick him up we found that the only other puppy who had been spoken for and taken home was King, so like green puppy he was also the most popular. There was another puppy there who sounds most like purple collar. Literally he came over for maybe 30 seconds then went to lay in the shade and just watched us but didn't have any further interaction, it turned out he had an umbilical hernia which can be painful and may have been the cause of his seemingly detached personality.


----------



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you for all of the insightful feedback. I agree with the consensus opinion. It is too soon and it was one 40 minute visit. I also agree with the initial assessment that pink might be a bit challenging. 

I'll update this thread when I visit again later this week.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Please do keep us updated, it will be interesting to find out which of these will be yours. From your description Purple sounds like my pup was at that age (well he was 6 weeks when I met him). He's now just over a year and very independent, definitely NOT a cuddly lap dog (sometimes I wish he was, lol) but well adjusted and fairly easy to train (once we found his sweet spot-cheese). Best of luck


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

The breeder should definitely help to guide you in your choice when it is time to decide. They know their lines the best and have been living with the pups. Can't wait to see who you get. It's exciting.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Grip,
I too wanted a pup for a pet/companion. I saw the litter at 4 weeks old and thought I wanted the bicolor female who seemed calmest and less yappy. I could choose between 2 females as the breeder chose the female with the tallest withers. At almost 9 weeks, I went to pick up my puppy and the breeder said the black and tan female was the one for me. I had my heart set on the bicolor but when she brought the two females out to meet me the black and tan ran up to me and gave me a kiss whereas the bicolor was more aloof. That was all I needed to know; the breeder was right. I spent a half hour with the two girls just make sure. The bicolor was biting hard at the lure and my pup was exploring more and was more interested in me. 
I hope your breeder can determine personalities at 7-8 weeks as mine can and selects the best puppy for your needs. My inexperienced opinion is whoever runs up to you first and gives you a kiss is your puppy and you probably don't want a high prey drive puppy as a pet unless you're into dog sports, etc.
g/l and post a pic.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Too early to tell - especially from a single visit! 
Breeder should help you narrow down choices more


----------



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

*Visited the puppies today.. Which one for me..UPDATE*

I visited the puppies again today. They are more comfortable with the new area and now 6 weeks old. It was a quick visit but I was able to speak with the breeder. I described my lifestyle and circumstances and like many here she thought pink girl might be a little too high maintenance. Pink remained very interested and active. 

I spent most of the time with purple girl this time. She was more outgoing this visit, but still more reserved than pink. I picked her up and she was very calm but engaged when being handled. When I put her down she stayed with me the entire visit. I think mostly because she found my shoes very interesting. . I might be leaning purple after this visit. 

Green mostly played with the other puppies. The breeder said she was bossy and very confident. Also she would need a strong handler. That doesn't scare me off. I will have to make a point to spend some more time with her next time.

It is still too early and I really can't lose. All three are great pups! I don't want to post pics or links here but if you are really interested PM me. The breeders FB page is currently featuring brand new pics of each individual pup in the litter. Purple is front and center.

Thank you to everyone who has shared their experiences, insights, and opinions. Much appreciated.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

I made it easy and trusted the breeders choice after disclosing my intent for the dog. Good breeders seem to know what a pup has the potential for very early on. Good luck to you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually I liked purple best  

My Mayhem was purple collar and very standoffish, even a bit shy. But she is the best family dog and just got her AKC agility excellent title on Saturday. She is bonded to her people and a great little athlete.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I would lean towards the breeder's choice for you and even they can be wrong after being around them constantly,as I have learned.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Our breeder had two choices for us, but she didn't tell us what she thought until asking what we thought after several visits. Our first choice was one of her choices.


----------



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

*The pick is ....*

Purple girl! After more visits she just continuously stood out. Also the breeders first choice for me because she is independent and laid back. Perfect. I am thinking about naming her Petra. Here is her 7 week picture. I get her at the end of this week! Thanks everyone for all of the great advice and insight.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Grip said:


> Purple girl! After more visits she just continuously stood out. Also the breeders first choice for me because she is independent and laid back. Perfect. I am thinking about naming her Petra. Here is her 7 week picture. I get her at the end of this week! Thanks everyone for all of the great advice and insight.



She is adorable. What lines are the pups?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Petra is a great name and I'm glad she was yours and your breeders choice as well. Reminds me of my pups attitude, enjoy her and congrats.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What a great little thread and a nice story. Sounds like a nice match. Have loads of fun!


----------



## Grip (Oct 25, 2015)

llombardo said:


> She is adorable. What lines are the pups?


Both parents are WL Czech imports. A good looking pair.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Grip said:


> Both parents are WL Czech imports. A good looking pair.


I imagine my male looked like that as a pup. I didn't get him until he was older from the shelter, but if I was a betting person I would bet he resembled your little girl. I've always thought he was a working line. Just precious


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Grip said:


> Purple girl! After more visits she just continuously stood out. Also the breeders first choice for me because she is independent and laid back. Perfect. I am thinking about naming her Petra. Here is her 7 week picture. I get her at the end of this week! Thanks everyone for all of the great advice and insight.


Oh my gosh she is the cutest thing ever! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Been watching and awaiting your decision. Perfect pick IMO! The name is so very cool too. Good job


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Petra looks so self-possessed! What a beautiful girl  Enjoy!!


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

She's a cutie.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think I've seen a pup sit so perfectly for her portrait! She's adorable and will undoubtedly give you a run for your money. I'm so happy for you.


----------

